# Brooks B17 Special first ride



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

well i had finally broken down and got brooks saddle and i coated it up last week with the profide they suggest/sell. It was to be a 10 mile ride but i got lost and it turn into 17 :thumbsup: I must say the saddle is wonderful. I am running about 350 right now as being off the bike for 2 year from a bad accident exploded my weight. I have no soreness so any of you true clydes are considering one all i can say it get one. I am riding on a soul cycles dillinger 29er single speed and it lets me shift front to back real easy.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a B17 on the commuter and on the roadie. Love the Brooks. I do the Proofide probably twice a year on them. The commuter saddle is 12 years old, and pardon me, 'fits like a glove'. Roadie saddle is nearly as old. 

And yet, haven't put one on my '11 Camber. The stock seat is working OK.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

B17 is the shiz! I'm approx. 330lbs. and I love mine!


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

I am tempted by the B17, never found a road saddle I like. My MTB saddle seems ok so far, but I am up out of the saddle as much as I am in it, so it doesn't seem to matter as much.

For the guys using these on the road bikes, what model of B17 did you go with? I know they have some wide, some narrow, some with the gender specific shaping.... just wondering what you guys are rocking out on the road.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

_the guys using these on the road bikes, what model of B17 did you go with?_

I'm sporting the standard issue B17 on the roadie. Done me right. Currently weighing 222 lbs, been down to 205 and up to 235...matters not to the Brooks.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The Brooks B17 Special is not cheap (but not super expensive either), but it is a pretty good bet for us bigguns. Mine was comfy from Day 1. I use old school Sno-Seal on mine every so often and it's been issue free, but I have only had it for about four years ;~)

It has seen duty on several of my bikes, both road and mountain, but is currently languishing in my garage.


----------



## chilly79 (Jul 27, 2010)

kwikshift said:


> I am tempted by the B17, never found a road saddle I like. My MTB saddle seems ok so far, but I am up out of the saddle as much as I am in it, so it doesn't seem to matter as much.
> 
> For the guys using these on the road bikes, what model of B17 did you go with? I know they have some wide, some narrow, some with the gender specific shaping.... just wondering what you guys are rocking out on the road.


You will need to get your sit bones measured if you want to try and get the B17 Narrow. I think it is 151. It won't help you if you have wide sit bones.


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

chilly79 said:


> You will need to get your sit bones measured if you want to try and get the B17 Narrow. I think it is 151. It won't help you if you have wide sit bones.


Yeah, I got that done and I am on a 155 saddle I believe. So that's exactly where my head is at....is the 151 too narrow, and will the wide one be a little too wide for road bike use.

I am talking to some friends, and wondering where I can see them in real life. I got one buddy with a Brooks, so I gotta go check his out and find out what size he has.


----------



## chilly79 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just because they say you need a 155 saddle doesn’t mean a 151 would not work. The size below is like 143, or 145. So if you sit bones where like 148 or 150 they would say you need a 155. So if you sit bones are not over 151 go for the narrow. 

I use the standard which is 175 but mine are about at 160. I use for both road and mountain biking. It does not bother me for the road although I am thinking about tying it underneath to keep it from flaring out too much. 
BTW Jenson shows the B17 narrow as 155 but the Brooks website says 151. Maybe past years where 155 and that is what Jenson has.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been thinking about picking up the B-17 since I bent the rails on my SMP saddle
Are these saddles ruined after you get them wet? Have any of you guys ever got your brooks saddle soaked?

Don't want to drop down the coin and ruin the saddle due to a mishap of weather.


----------

